
Coinbase suffers outages amid Bitcoin surge - mnmlsm
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-coinbase-outages-idUSKBN18L2MK
======
colept
Perfect opportunity to ask:

Does anyone know of an alternative to Coinbase with an API for sending payouts
to Bitcoin addresses?

I am disappointed with their standard of transparency and support. A couple
months ago they decided to stop paying on-chain transaction fees. While I
understand this move - the manner in which they conducted this change was
abysmal: no notice and a brief mention in an obscure blog post. When I reached
out to them, I received no response on the matter and I spend several hundred
a week through their API.

